# Idolomantis hatching alert!



## Ian (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, this is pretty awesome! My Idolomantis ootheca have started to hatch...and I managed to get one just whilst it was hatching. I forgot how big the nymphs of this species really were!

Here are some photos:



























Have got about 50 nymphs so far, hope to see some more soon!

Enjoy


----------



## padkison (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice pictures. Even the nymphs are bizarre looking.


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2007)

Great pics Ian.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh finally Ian!! After all the trial and error :wink: COngrate! THey are really big as hatchling.


----------



## Alex 1 (Feb 3, 2007)

....I'm really jealous. Congratulations on the success. What kind of problems did you run into when keeping/breeding these? And please tell me you're getting these to the US so they can spread here too. Just look at what Yen did with orchids.

Do these require extra special treatment, or do they do fine with the general "slightly warm, slightly humid" that most mantids thrive in?


----------



## CockroachYet (Feb 5, 2007)

-Congratulations Ian, that looks amazing :!: nice pics and impressive nymphs. Great work with these difficult species ¡!  

-Best regards. Roberto.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice! I wish I could take pictures that nice.


----------



## Ian (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks again people  

Have seen a couple of the nymphs start eating already (this was yesterday..) so I hope all of them take the lead!


----------



## Jay (Feb 8, 2007)

Very impressive. I cannot believe how big those things are and how intricate they are-even as hatchlings.  

What a beautiful species. No wonder breeders work so hard to raise them!


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 10, 2007)

Whoa!! I'm just as jealous!! Those are a great looking bunch. Good job!!! Congrats an good luck with them!!! Are they difficult to keep??

Khori


----------



## drizzt (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations man  

Im still waiting for D. lobata hatch..


----------



## Nick Barta (Feb 18, 2007)

Ian,

Are you going to sell some of the Idolomantis nymphs? Do you have any other species available, and do you have any walking sticks? I sent you 2 other PM's, but got no response, perhaps they didn't get through.

Nick Barta


----------



## Ian (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reply all! Have had about 4 now shed into L3, will have to get some photos.

Sorry Nick, I am terrible with PMs  Porb best to email me in the future.

At the moment, I have Hierodula membranacea, Pseudempusa pinnipaonsis, Phyllocrania paradoxa and maybe a few Idolomantis, will have to do a head count!


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 18, 2007)

good luck with these ian, was it last time some sort of infection caught your idolo's turning em black?

When you say L3 do you mean they have shed once or twice? i'd have said twice for L3 but it does not seem long for 2 sheds since they hatched but i know people have confusion re (L's) i dont use L coz i dont know the correct way and all the explanation threads are huge i just say mine have gone through 2 molts


----------

